# Old Family Red Nose Breeding



## Cspain (Sep 3, 2012)

Im looking into getting started breeding pit bulls...i want to breed old family red nose...1.) because it seems like around my area nobody is really into rednoses anymore and 2.) Because ive been in love with the Red Nose ever since my first pit bull at about 11. Like i said nobody around here really seems into red noses anymore and the dogs im looking at are out of state and will have to be shipped...the puppies are dual registered ukc and adba with pedigrees tracing back to centipide on multiple generations...im looking into buying a female from the breeder and was wondering with its paperwork and pedigree how big of a chance am i taking investing so much money into one of these pups without any direct contact first with the puppy...also after investing in a ofrn should i only breed with other ofrn or is it ok to breed with another bloodline to loosen the blood sometimes....


----------



## Cspain (Sep 3, 2012)

or is there possibly another forum you guys might be able to direct me to..


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Here are the only two breeders I can think of at this time. I used to know alot more but, my brain is having a brain fart atm. I would liek to ask you what do you plan on doing with the dogs other then breed it? We have plenty of people out here breeding just to breed. I hope you are talking about a long road of showing and competing with your dogs before breeding. Here is a couple links I strongly suggest all potential breeders to look at first. 
Making a Difference: Being a Responsible Dog Breeder
The Code of Ethics for Breeders

Home - Southern Inferno Kennels
Ro-Ki Reds American Pit Bull Terriers


----------



## storey (Aug 25, 2012)

Old family contains so many strains you can cross out and still be in the line. And Every things still oldfam. I posted acouple of days ago about a group of red fams. I think it was humboldtpitbulls. Com. It is worth looking into I was amazed I didn't know it still existence I don't know that I would buy from them because I think (not know) public sales start at third pick and it may be different on different litters. Watch some of the videos they'll show you what u want to see. Check out itty Bitty I'd marry that bitch.


----------



## storey (Aug 25, 2012)

Also just because you have to dogs you really like doesn't mean your gonna like the offspring understanding persentages of related blood and when to cross you've got to know how to do that and you can be taught that. But also need to know the dog. Peds. Gotta have em but the dog got to know the dog I don't breed because there's people who do It better than I can don't want to slow growth down. But study. Some people do what they want. But there's no love. It'll show up.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Just as soon as you get started breeding the folks around you will be getting the lizard lick blue nose Hawaiian surf pits. They are making their way to the mainland now.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Now don't y'all pe e your britches or spit soda on your monitor I'm serious,,, promise.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

william williamson said:


> Now don't y'all pe e your britches or spit soda on your monitor I'm serious,,, promise.


I've heard it,, Hawaiian Blues/ Hawaiian Lights/ Hawaiian Reds


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

"What bloodline of American Pit Bull Terrier do you have?" "Its not American, its Hawiian." I'm sorry, what?! lol


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

BullyGal said:


> "What bloodline of American Pit Bull Terrier do you have?" "Its not American, its Hawiian." I'm sorry, what?! lol


Nah got that bread style.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> Nah got that bread style.


Wheat or Rye? lol


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

BullyGal said:


> Wheat or Rye? lol


Challah, rare i know. I make that bank with a side of Irish Purity..... Butter of course!

Haters gonna hate as they say, because of my Blue Challah Irish Purity Butter pups, i be doing big things up in hear.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Back on topic please


----------



## Cspain (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah i do plan on competing with the dogs...i dont believe i will be showing them...i wasnt actually planning on waiting to breed them...i was planning on waiting before i tried to get serious about selling them (selling whatever i may not be able to keep) but i will keep that thought in mind...i have a couple of people with more experience than me that i can go to but im still not able to get all the answers.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Alot of the hoggers down here run the reds. Larger, stockier, breeding up for catch dogs.
Quite admirable animals I've seen down here around the lake. And in central fl. 
They do well with other dogs too.


----------



## kingjaffe79 (Sep 14, 2012)

i like the old lines like colby, hennzel,gator,and ofrn when there breed right.


----------



## HwnBloodline (May 5, 2011)

If you actually do your research, those dogs come from the mainland not from Hawaii.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

someone say Hawaii, red noses, and pigs??? LOL my first hog huntin experience is with an old school norrod bitch down in wainae.. She could bleed a pig out on her own only ever seen two other dogs like that in my life and they were large males.

.............WARNING ACTUAL PIG HUNT IN HI< GRAPHIC FOR SOME VIEWERS................
3 dogs and knife.....




while others like letting a pack of bulldogs and curs out.. 





I still hunt with one to 3 dogs and a big knife.. in the mtns of ID

best of wishes with the OFRN strain your looking for...

You were shown a couple good venues.. Ironline is the only OFRN strain that is family bred since the 60s..

call some dogmen of that strain and do your homework.. you'll find the right dog rather the right dog will find you..


----------



## Buliwyf (Aug 29, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> someone say Hawaii, red noses, and pigs??? LOL my first hog huntin experience is with an old school norrod bitch down in wainae.. She could bleed a pig out on her own only ever seen two other dogs like that in my life and they were large males.
> 
> .............WARNING ACTUAL PIG HUNT IN HI< GRAPHIC FOR SOME VIEWERS................
> 3 dogs and knife.....
> ...


A litter mate brother to Bumble Bea and Apache (Ch. Iron Spike R.O.M./Gr. Ch. Taffy R.O.M.) was sent to Hawaii back in the late 70's.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

well now.i gotta say ats jus sportin as hell 7-8/dogs ona hog......................not.c-moan.


----------



## Buliwyf (Aug 29, 2011)

LOL LOL I don't do hogs, only dogs and that is 1 at a time but not in this part of the world......YIS


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

yep,, she was an old school norrod bitch off of imported stock from 70s.. SO you got the words in between the lines


----------

